# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  ☻टीम इण्डिया ऑस्ट्रेलिया में गुलछर्रे कम उड़ाओ, खेल पे ध्यान दो! हो सके तो चुल्लूभर पानी में डूब मरो!

## jethalal

अखबारों में टीम-इण्डिया के चौको-छक्को के फोटो कम, केसे धोनी बीवी के साथ beach पे घूम रहे है, 
केसे नए खिलाडी क्लब और शोपिंग मोल में जाके इंजॉय कर रहे है, उसके फोटो आ रहे है.
बस खिलाडी गुलछर्रे उड़ाने में मस्त है. 
जेसे दसवीं-बारहवी कक्षा में छात्र केवल मेथ्स-सायंस के विषयों को ही महत्व देते है, संस्कृत,हिन्दी, समाज-शास्त्र जेसे विषयों को केवल 'पास' होने के लिए ही पढते है उसी प्रकार, इनको टेस्ट मेच/वन-डे खेलने में भी रूचि नहि रही. बस टी-२० के बाद नाईट पार्टी में लड़किया घुमाने में ही इंटरेस्ट है.
वर्ल्ड कप जीतके इन्होंने हम पे बड़ा एहसान जो कर दिया है, अब अगले पांच-छ: साल न भी खेले तो इनके गुनाह माफ़ है ऐसा समजते है.
इंग्लेंड के सामने जेसे अपनी बेंड बजवाके आये थे, अरे चुल्लूभर पानी में डूब मरना चाहिए.
Australia के सामने २०-२२ रन बनाके कप्तान साहब आउट हो जाए तो भी इनको मेच की पूरी फ़ीस लेने में शर्म नहि आती.
सचिन सेंचुरी लालचमें अपने को आउट होने से बचाने के लिए बड़ी सावधानी से धीमा धीमा खेल रहे है,70-75 के स्कोर बनाने में कितने तो बोल बर्बाद कर देते है! 
आप सहवाग को देखे, बिना बोल बिगाडे दोसो रन बना आये.
सचिनभाई आप की लालच का तो कोई अंत नहि हो सकता, जब १०० शतक पुरे होंगे तो पब्लिक और मिडिया डिमांड करेगी की अब २०० शतक पुरे करो. आप अपनी उम्र का लिहाज करे और राहुल द्रविड जेसे खिलाडियो से सबक लेके अपने रिटायरमेंट की तैयारी करे या फिर आपका भी प्लान ऐसा हें की जबतक आपका सुपुत्र टीम-इण्डिया में शामिल नहि होता तब तक आपने खेलते रहेना है.
अरे भाई पब्लिक को रिजल्ट मंगता है.
रिजल्ट दीजिए वरना चलते बनिए
लेकिन टीम इण्डिया के लाट-साहबो आप ये समज नहि पाएंगे, 
किसी प्राइवेट कम्पनी के मार्केटिंग/सेल्स डिविजन में काम करते तो पता चला, 
रिजल्ट नहि मिलता तो बोस केसे पुंगी बजा देते है.

----------


## Badtameez

जेठा जी सिर्फ एक खिलाङी क्या कर लेगा ? इसमें तो गलती सबकी है।

----------


## jethalal

> जेठा जी सिर्फ एक खिलाङी क्या कर लेगा ? इसमें तो गलती सबकी है।


सही है किन्तु,  एडम गिलक्रिस्ट इत्यादि मँजे हुए खिलाडी न होने के बावजूद, नौसिखियो से भरी उस ऑस्ट्रेलियाइ टीम ने हमे हरा दिया, देख के बड़ी तकलीफ होती है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ऑफ स्पिनर आर अश्विन भी काफी समझदार है, जानते है की आस्ट्रेलिया मैं ऑफ स्पिनर नहीं चलते, मुरलीधरन तक टेस्ट मैं नाकामयाब साबित हुये है, इसलिए समय का सदुपयोग करने के लिए अपनी नयी नवेली पत्नी को भी साथ ले गए है ।

----------


## jethalal

> ऑफ स्पिनर आर अश्विन भी काफी समझदार है, जानते है की आस्ट्रेलिया मैं ऑफ स्पिनर नहीं चलते, मुरलीधरन तक टेस्ट मैं नाकामयाब साबित हुये है, इसलिए समय का सदुपयोग करने के लिए अपनी नयी नवेली पत्नी को भी साथ ले गए है ।


हाँ भाई, विदेसी धरती पर मुफ्त में फाइव-स्टार होटल में रहेके बीवी के साथ *मस्ती* करने का मज्जा ही कुछ ओर होता है.
जब कप्तान धोनी साहब खुद बीवी के साथ मटरगश्ती में मस्त हो तो फिर टीम के अन्य सदस्य जी-जांन लगाके नेट-प्रेक्टिस केसे करेंगे?

----------


## Rated R

यार ऑस्ट्रेलिया के दूसरी पारी तक तो मैच भारत की मुट्ठी का लग रहा था...लेकिन पता नहीं क्यों फिर भी मुझे अन्दर से लग रहा था की भारत  बल्लेबाजी क्रम ताश के पत्तो की तरह ढह जायेगा.और वही हुआ भी......

----------


## Rated R

और ये सचिन और द्रविड़  वाली बात ठीक नहीं हे  जेठा जी क्यूंकि दोनों परियों में उसने अच्छा खेला था..
कोहली,गंभीर,धोनी व् अन्य बल्लेबाजों ने ही लुटिया डुबो दी.......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> यार ऑस्ट्रेलिया के दूसरी पारी तक तो मैच भारत की मुट्ठी का लग रहा था...लेकिन पता नहीं क्यों फिर भी मुझे अन्दर से लग रहा था की भारत  बल्लेबाजी क्रम ताश के पत्तो की तरह ढह जायेगा.और वही हुआ भी......


जी हाँ सही कहा आपने, अच्छी गेंदबाजी से ज्यादा खराब बल्लेबाजी की इंडिया ने, ,,,

----------


## Rated R

> ऑफ स्पिनर आर अश्विन भी काफी समझदार है, जानते है की आस्ट्रेलिया मैं ऑफ स्पिनर नहीं चलते, मुरलीधरन तक टेस्ट मैं नाकामयाब साबित हुये है, इसलिए समय का सदुपयोग करने के लिए अपनी नयी नवेली पत्नी को भी साथ ले गए है ।


खेल का खेल और हनीमून का हनीमून.....
वारे-न्यारे हो गए भाईसाहब के,..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> खेल का खेल और हनीमून का हनीमून.....
> वारे-न्यारे हो गए भाईसाहब के,..


हा हा हा, देखे सिडनी मैं मंगलवार से क्या होता है , पिच पर फिर घास रहने की 100% उम्मीद है ।

----------


## Rated R

> हा हा हा, देखे सिडनी मैं मंगलवार से क्या होता है , पिच पर फिर घास रहने की 100% उम्मीद है ।


तब तो डूब गयी लुटिया....घास तो भारतीय बल्लेबाजों  की कमजोरी हे.....central

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> तब तो डूब गयी लुटिया....घास तो भारतीय बल्लेबाजों  की कमजोरी हे.....central


जी ठीक कहा आपने, आस्ट्रेलिया का मीडिया चिल्ला चिल्ला के कह रहा है की भारत को घास के विकेट दो, देखो केसे घास के विकेट पे अंग्रेज़ो ने भारत को ब्लेक वाश किया है ।

----------


## Rated R

> जी ठीक कहा आपने, आस्ट्रेलिया का मीडिया चिल्ला चिल्ला के कह रहा है की भारत को घास के विकेट दो, देखो केसे घास के विकेट पे अंग्रेज़ो ने भारत को ब्लेक वाश किया है ।


इसके लिए भारत को कमजोर टीमों के खिलाफ घास वाली विकटों  पर प्रेक्टिस करनी चाहिए.....ताकि ऑस्ट्रेलिया व इंग्लैंड जैसी सरीखी टीमों के खिलाफ बंटाधार न हो जाए........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इसके लिए भारत को कमजोर टीमों के खिलाफ घास वाली विकटों  पर प्रेक्टिस करनी चाहिए.....ताकि ऑस्ट्रेलिया व इंग्लैंड जैसी सरीखी टीमों के खिलाफ बंटाधार न हो जाए........


जी , पर एक बात समझ नहीं आती विदेशी टीमे जब भारत आती है तो टरनिग ट्रेक के लिए पूरा विदेशी मीडिया हाय तोबा मचाता है, इंडिया जब बाहर जाती है तो उसे घास के विकेट मिलते है , पर मीडिया चुप रह के ओर उकसाता है, ओर पिच किउरेटर पर द्वाब बना के ओर घास छोरने को बोलता है ।

----------


## jethalal

> इसके लिए भारत को कमजोर टीमों के खिलाफ घास वाली विकटों  पर प्रेक्टिस करनी चाहिए.....ताकि ऑस्ट्रेलिया व इंग्लैंड जैसी सरीखी टीमों के खिलाफ बंटाधार न हो जाए........


बिलकुल सही बोला आपने, लेकिन प्रेक्टिस तो तब होगी ना जब गुलछर्रे उड़ाने से फुरसद मिले.
इन लोगो की चमड़ी अब गेंडे जेसी एकदम मोटी हो गयी है, हार का पश्च्याताप या ग्लानी इनको होती ही नहि, इतने मेच खेले जा रहे हें, किसको याद रहेगा कोन से में जीते, कोनसे में हारे!
मेच के बाद प्रेस-कोंफ्रेंस में धोनी बिना शर्माए बोलते है की



> हमारे पास बेट्समेन नहि थे


या फिर



> बोलरो ने जलवा नहि दिखा


वगेरा वगेरा.
अरे कप्तानसाहब तो आपने ये मुद्दे मेच से पहेले चयन-समिति और कोच के सामने क्यों नहि उठाये? जब हार गए तभी सब याद आता है?
नेताओ से ये लोग भी सीख गए है, अपनी हार और नाकामयाबी का ठीकरा दूसरे के सर पे फोड दो फिर चाहे वो आतंकी हमला हो, गरीबी समस्या या फिर ट्रेन-दुर्घटना. 
जिम्मेदारी तो किसी को अपने सर लेनी ही नहि.

----------


## Rated R

मुझे ये समझ में नहीं आया की जब क्यूरेटर ने ये कहा था की पिच पहले दो दिन गेंदबाजों की मदद करेगी....तो भारत ने पहले बल्लेबाजी क्यूँ की?
पहले ही दिन बंटाधार हो गया........  :mepullhair:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मुझे ये समझ में नहीं आया की जब क्यूरेटर ने ये कहा था की पिच पहले दो दिन गेंदबाजों की मदद करेगी....तो भारत ने पहले बल्लेबाजी क्यूँ की?
> पहले ही दिन बंटाधार हो गया........  :mepullhair:


हल्की सी घास पूरी टिम 191 पे साफ

----------


## Rated R

> हल्की सी घास पूरी टिम 191 पे साफ


वैसे ये घास वाली पिचों में ऐसा क्या होता है,की बल्लेबाज हमेशा फेल हो जाते है?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वैसे ये घास वाली पिचों में ऐसा क्या होता है,की बल्लेबाज हमेशा फेल हो जाते है?


भाई घास पे गेंद ठप्पा खाती है तो सिम पे परके मुव होती है, गति भी कम नहीं होती, उछाल भी मिलता है, इंडिया के टर्निंग सपाट विकेट पे अगर कोई बॉलर 145 km ki रफ्तार से बोल डालता है तो वो ठप्पा खा के बेट्समेन के पास  पहुँचने पे 120-125 km ki हो जाती है, par घास की विकेट पे बोल उल्टे स्किड होती है , गति भरपूर रहती है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जाहीर खान ने बेहतरीन तरीके से ऐंगल बना के बाहर की ओर गेंद को मूव करवा के इन्फॉर्म वार्नर ओर मार्श को चलता कर भारत को मेच मैं वापस ला दिया है , ।

----------


## Rated R

> भाई घास पे गेंद ठप्पा खाती है तो सिम पे परके मुव होती है, गति भी कम नहीं होती, उछाल भी मिलता है, इंडिया के टर्निंग सपाट विकेट पे अगर कोई बॉलर 145 km ki रफ्तार से बोल डालता है तो वो ठप्पा खा के बेट्समेन के पास  पहुँचने पे 120-125 km ki हो जाती है, par घास की विकेट पे बोल उल्टे स्किड होती है , गति भरपूर रहती है ।


ओह... धीमे गेंद खेलना की आदत है भारतीय बल्लेबाजों को....तभी तो ये हाल होता है घास वाली पिचों पर.......
अब तो भारतीय पेस बैटरी  से भी यही आशा है..

----------


## Rated R

> जाहीर खान ने बेहतरीन तरीके से ऐंगल बना के बाहर की ओर गेंद को मूव करवा के इन्फॉर्म वार्नर ओर मार्श को चलता कर भारत को मेच मैं वापस ला दिया है , ।


स्कोर क्या हुआ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जाहीर खान ने बेहतरीन तरीके से ऐंगल बना के बाहर की ओर गेंद को मूव करवा के इन्फॉर्म वार्नर ओर मार्श को चलता कर भारत को मेच मैं वापस ला दिया है , ।


9 रन पे 2 विकेट aus

----------


## Rated R

> 9 रन पे 2 विकेट aus


बहुत बढ़िया...  :clap:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जाहीर की फुल्ल स्विंगिंग बोल पे cow lbw स्कोर 37-3 aus

----------


## Rated R

> जाहीर की फुल्ल स्विंगिंग बोल पे पोंटिंग lbw स्कोर 37-3 aus


अब बस हसी आउट हो जाए जल्दी से....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ताजा स्कोर 
aus 56-3 
पोंटिंग-14*
क्लार्क - 17*

----------


## jethalal

_Ind 191/10 | Aus 116/3 
Ponting* 44, Michael Clarke 47 
Aus trail by 75 runs_

----------


## jethalal

ये देखकर मुझे जरा भी आश्र्चर्य नहि हुआ की टीम इण्डिया ओस्ट्रेलियाई बोलर्स की जमकर 'ठुकाई' नहि कर पाई, केवल १९१ बना कर ही 'शीघ्रपतित' हो गयी!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ये देखकर मुझे जरा भी आश्र्चर्य नहि हुआ की टीम इण्डिया ओस्ट्रेलियाई बोलर्स की जमकर 'ठुकाई' नहि कर पाई, केवल १९१ बना कर ही 'शीघ्रपतित' हो गयी!


बिलकुल सही ,विकेट पे हल्की सी घास ही 'शीघ्रपतित' का कारन बनी , वही सफाचट  होती तो , इंडियन जम जाते ।

----------


## jethalal

राहुल द्रविड: पांच रन बनाने में ३३ बोल लगा दिए. Sachin Tendulkar केवल  41 रन बनाने में 89 balls लगा दिए.  इस हिसाब से धोनी साहब की प्रशंसा करनी होगी के 77 बोल में 57 बना दिए.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हा हा हा , मजा आ गया , ईशांत शर्मा तो बॉलिंग करने आए ओर हल्की घास देख के इतने उतेज्जित हो गए की विकेट के दोनों तरफ बॉल करनी चालू कर दी, अनुभवी जाहीर ने जो द्वाब बनाया था, नोसिखिये ईशांत ने उसका शीघ्र  ही पतन कर दिया ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सही कहा भाई, देखे कल  सुबह जब विकेट की  घास रात के नेचुरल मोसचराईजर से हरी रहेगी, तो ईशांत कितने जोश से बॉलिंग कर पाते है , अकेला जाहीर बेचारा क्या करेगा ।

----------


## Raja44

घर के शेर वहां जाकर मेमने बन गये देश की इज्जत से ज्यादा पैसे को अहमियत देने वालोँ से क्या आशा कर सकते है एक पारी से हारने के लिये तैयार हैँ

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

इंडिया  ek अच्छी टीम है .........
पर ये मैच तो हारेगी

----------


## groopji

कृपया शांत रहें और ध्यान से देखते रहें मुझे लगता है टीम इण्डिया को पतले दस्त हो रहे है 

इसी कारण से पतले पतले से स्कोर बना पा रही है

----------


## dishadey

विश्व कप से पहले में क्रिकेट में रूचि नहीं रखती थी परन्तु उसके बाद से में लगातार भारत के मैच देख रही हूँ ,एक बात समाज नहीं आ रही की इशांत शर्मा टीम में क्यूँ है , ना तो वो विकेट लेते है और ना ही बेट्समेन को परेशान करता है अपनी बोलिंग से

----------


## Raja44

> कृपया शांत रहें और ध्यान से देखते रहें मुझे लगता है टीम इण्डिया को पतले दस्त हो रहे है 
> 
> इसी कारण से पतले पतले से स्कोर बना पा रही है


एक और पतला स्कोर बनाकर पहला 20-20 भी हार कर दस्तोँ का ढेर कर दिया

----------

